# Tick Twister - little tool that removes ticks



## Tude (Jul 6, 2015)

Thought this was rather interesting - looks like they are $5. I'm going to keep my eye out for one. I've never had a tick - but my brother's did every Summer when we were camping in the adirondacks. There a vid at the link that shows how easy it is. Heh - looks like they had several volunteers to get a tick to bite and then use the tick twister on them. Basically you slide the v-shaped tool around the tick and rotate.







_____________________________

You need Tick Twister®!

There are a number of different types of tick found in the USA including the Wood tick, Dog tick, Relapsing fever tick, Pajaroello tick, Deer tick, Black-legged tick and the Lone star tick. Tick Twister® is THE most efficient set of tick removal tools for removing ticks, any location on people and animals such as dogs, cats and horses:


without leaving the mouth-parts of the tick implanted in the skin
without compressing the abdomen of the tick, minimizing the transfer of infectious agents (Lyme disease, Babesiosis, etc.)
without ether or other products
in a few seconds, without pain


http://www.ticktwister.com/index.html


----------



## Kal (Jul 6, 2015)

Cool


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 6, 2015)

Blood sucking insects suck.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 6, 2015)

Cool!!


----------



## Art101 (Jul 6, 2015)

Very cool might need to look into one.I had to remove on Sat.


----------



## roguetrader (Nov 21, 2015)

my buddy Steff could have done with one of these a couple years ago.... he was with a crew of people putting on a free party (rave) on Dartmoor in SW England ; his role for the evening was searching the local area for wood to keep the fire going. As the sun came up he began to notice that he was absolutely covered in sheep ticks - friends took him to hospital to get them all off hygienically... they took over 120 of the little fuckers off him, surprised he had any blood left... oh and he was tripping on liquid acid throughout all this !


----------



## landpirate (Jan 30, 2016)

moved to staying healthy


----------

